# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  mỹ thuật đa phương tiện là gì ?

## blogseotukhoa

mình đọc báo thấy giới thiệu về ngành học mỹ thuật đa phương tiện, mình muốn hiểu thêm về ngành học này. nó ứng dụng vào ngành nghề nào, học những gì?. mình có thể học ở đâu ?
cám ơn các bạn nhé!!

----------


## HSCompany

*học mỹ thuật đa phương tiên thú vị lắm*

hi! bạn
theo mình biết thì mỹ thuật đa phương tiện là việc ứng dụng cntt vào việc sáng tạo, thiết kế những sản phẩm mang tính đa phương tiện, ứng dụng trong truyền thông, quảng cáo, giáo dục, giải trí.
mình đang học chương trình mỹ thuật đa phương tiện tại trường arena, ở 185-187 hoàng văn thụ, q.phú nhuận. chương trình học cũng hay, học kỹ 3 mình được học quay phim nữa đó.

thằng cu minh quyền nhóm la# nữa cũng đang học ở trường mình nè !!!^.^
bạn có thể dt lên trường hỏi xem. đt 38441189

----------

